# Wild thang Max is *TWO*?!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

How the **** did that happen?!

It seems like just yesterday I was getting the call from the vets, arguing with the rat taxi about bringing *WILD* rat babies into the house, frantically researching illnesses like leptospyrosis etc...

And then the 10 day old babies came home. Flea riddled but SO adorable ... I fell in love right then.

Constant feedings day and night kept them going. Two days later .. their eyes opened and they made my life much easier by finding the dropper themselves!










A week and a half later they were characters. At 4 weeks, Max managed to scale the side of a wardrobe to disappear in sister's bedroom. I remember searching frantically for hours, then looking up and seeing her cheeky little face hanging over the edge watching (and laughing, I swear!) at me!




























And boy oh boy .. Max was the climber. Oz didn't like to climb so much .. but Max was non-stop.



















When Oz died at 6 weeks, the decision was made to keep Max and try to domesticate her. It look a LOT of work but eventually I got her to the point where she was perfectly comfortable around me (she's boss, she won't have it any other way  ) and she will tolerate my sister as she was a key helping figure in her first week or so home.










She turned into a perfect young lady and absolutely LOVED her girls once she was accepted into their group. 

And now .. I find myself on the doorstep to her 2nd birthday and I can't believe where all the time has gone. Max is now such a good girl; she comes when I call (most the time), she lets me pull her around to my hearts desire. She is still incredibly nervous around people she doesn't trust (like my sisters bf who has been on the receiving end of her teeth when he reaches - stupidly - into her cage to just grab one of 'her' girls) but I have never had agression issues with her. She's just a super fast (super soppy) domestic girl at heart 

Pics from yesterday for you

"Ooo finger, ok, I'll lick it if you give me something nummier later"









She looooves skritchies




































And my turn now. Clean clean



















My old girlie is looking good for her age


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks fabulous!!! What a beautiful, loving darling! She really does look domestic in her body language and expression. I adore her! ;D


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

she would have never looked wild to me if you had not told me she is so adorable her face is just the cherry on top Did you ever find out why Oz died?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

He had a blood clotting disorder. A small knick to his toe caused him to bleed to death - I never realised it was serious until it was too late. Because we thought it could be genetic, Max was kept instead of being set free (my original plan) just in case


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Wow! Amazing story. So, is Max the dominant one of the group?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

She is an alpha personality but the alpha slot usually swings between her and the eldest of the group, Kitty.

When there was a larger group of them (6) she was never alpha and let the older ones take charge. Now there is only three of them she is happy to compete for the head spot but doesn't fight to keep it - she's very peaceful by nature


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I never realized how beautiful the wild rats are until I had my domestic ones. Good job!


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

oh im sorry he is in a better place now Over The Rainbow Bridge where all the animals go


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

She is so adorable. 

I'd say you've done very well rasing her. ;D


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

That's amazing, I can't believe how affectionate she is towards you. She looks so happy and you can tell she has had a good life, Happy Birthday Max!


----------

